

Ask HN: Ask IE users to install Google Chrome Frame: good or bad? - cdr-n-car

(or use a better browser)<p>Google does it for Google wave. What do you think?
======
earnubs
Depends on the version of IE. For IE versions that a far out of date it would
be reasonable to ask a user to upgrade. For current versions of IE it might
only be reasonable in certain circumstances (security considerations maybe).

Installing software is often impossible or very difficult in corporate
environments though.

